

When will we see a Chrome OS tablet? - evanw
http://www.techerator.com/2011/11/when-will-we-see-a-chrome-os-tablet/

======
mrschwabe
Chrome OS is Google's baby so a Chrome Tablet is very likely. Android is the
result of a more aggressive gambit from Google; as part of a short term
strategy to aggressively compete against Apple & Microsoft; to maximize
momentum and leverage the 'open source' buzzword.

Long term, it won't be surprising to see Google transition it's efforts to
Chrome exclusively. Eventually dropping Android support entirely (but they'll
do it with nice PR so it looks like they just "gave" it to the open source
community).

~~~
pgeorgi
Maybe a dalvik to dart to JS compiler for migration?

~~~
vetinari
Probably dart to dalvik and dart to js and united APIs, so you will be able to
make single-source apps for web and for android.

------
mongol
I am not sure we will. On a question in a video I once saw, it was asked from
Eric Schmidt how Google sees the difference between Android and Chrome OS. And
his answer was that they see Android for the kind of tasks that don't need a
keyboard, and Chrome OS more for devices that have keybord ("traditional"
computing tasks). I don't remember the actual wording, but something to that
effect.

------
johnbender
This seems unlikely given that Google Apps, and the web in general, isn't
built with touch in mind. They could make that change to the properties that
they own but when the whole platform rests on web content, the lack of
interfaces built for touch hurts the user experience.

------
ch0wn
I'd rather like to see Chrome and its features getting more tightly integrated
with Android. If one could use the Chrome Web Store from an Android tablet,
there wouldn't be much left that Chrome OS does better.

------
notatoad
step one: merge chrome and the android browser.

~~~
htilford
Chrome and Android are different teams. I think it's more likely for Google to
sell both Chrome OS and Android tablets than for Android tablets to run
Chrome.

------
wavephorm
Is there any indication that anyone wants such a tablet?

~~~
bockris
I would buy one in a heartbeat.

The multi-user aspect of ChromeOS is the best feature for me. Pick up any
Chromebook, sign in to Google and everything is there.

